# Can I Keep This Walleye?



## marymac (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, I'm kinda new to this walleye fishin, but not to fishin. My question has probably been asked and answered before but here goes. Since you are not allowed to keep snagged eyes, what do you do if you lip one after someone else threw it back and it still has marks of being snagged before? Do you keep or do you toss? I sure would hate to have to toss it back if I caught it legitimately,same time I don't want to risk being fined.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Keep it if you actually catch it in the mouth. Be honest, they sniff out liars.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Down at the Maumee you see fish with 20 snag marks in em-if guys catch them in the mouth they keep them...


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

If you get a walleye with a snag mark on em, you better let em go at Fremont cause you will have to prove that those snag marks are not yours, and thats hard to do. Been there , done that, 137.00 later and will never fish the walleye run there again. And yes, it WAS a legal caught walleye, just you will have to give up a days wages to fight it in court as well as forfeit your gear until you go to court. A money game for sure!!! Mike


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats bull. If you catch a fish legitimately, its yours...Bottom Line. There is no way they can fine you for possesing a fish with marks on it. You should have appealed that $137.00 fine. Especially if you were innocent. Its a shame it happened to you Mike, but no amount of money should let 'em get away with that crap!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

You are innocent until proven guilty........don't forget that. 

It's not up to you to prove that you caught it legally, it's up to the law to prove that you caught it illegally. 

If there's 50 snag marks in a fish, they have to be able to prove exactly which snag mark is yours, what color you used, which direction the hook was, etc........ NOT the other way around!!!!!!

They can smell inexperience and will nab you everytime.


----------



## marymac (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi.... well I just got it from the horses mouth. I sent ODNR an email regarding this question. Their reply was; "Mary,
Snagging is only a viewable violation. The wildlife officer would have
to view the violation occurring to issue a citation. " So that settles it for me , I'm going fishin and if I get one by the lip it's mine. Good Luck to all you fellow fishermen !!!!! Go Get Em.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

FISHIN 2 said:


> ...and thats hard to do.


It's not hard to do, ITS IMPOSSIBLE to do.

There's no way in hell you can prove that the snagged marks arent yours. If a fish is snagged, its snagged whether its you or someone else. The only way to prove that it wasnt you is if the DNR watched you catch it with snagged marks already and that's not gonna happen.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

legendaryyaj said:


> It's not hard to do, ITS IMPOSSIBLE to do.
> 
> There's no way in hell you can prove that the snagged marks arent yours. If a fish is snagged, its snagged whether its you or someone else. The only way to prove that it wasnt you is if the DNR watched you catch it with snagged marks already and that's not gonna happen.


did or did you not just read what he said


----------



## Buzz'n (Aug 1, 2007)

I have been fishing eyes at freemont and some maumee for quite a few years now,I have a 11lber on my wall from freemont caught april 1987 4th largest in the state that year.

if the catch is questionable then I would advise turning it loose,but a legit caught eye *inside the mouth* then it goes on my stringer!

first let me give you new eye fishers a little tip,if your fishing downtown freemont and you bring in a eye legit don't hide the fact!,hold it up in the air and show it off especially if you know the wardens are viewing the public there fishing,if on the other hand you bring it in try to hide it mess with it under the water before bringing it up the man may feel you are trying to hide it.... your asking for trouble,seen it done many a times.

myself i don't fish downtown i like to wade the river when i fish, i look for more
accessible water.

GL :B


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

The question should be "When you get a ticket, how much will it cost to get out of it even if you legally caught the fish?" Almost any DNR officer will cite you during the run, even if you caught it leagally and it has marks. Later in the year or on the lake, it isn't even thought about. I know of fishermen who have gotten tickets for just such a case, and each fish you have is fined. Going on what the DNR email said, you can get out of it, but you will have to go to court, pay court cost and possibly get a lawyer, right?


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

Dont sweat it. After you net your fish. Do as others have said. Keep it above the water to remove the legally caught fish. DONT HIDE ANYTHING!!


----------

